# Going to the Orange Blossom



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I decided to start a thread about my first experience going to Orange Groves.
I'll try to share photos thoughout the process and share what I think I've learned.
It should be interesting to read in a couple of years when I have a better idea what I'm doing.








I've been waiting on the grove manager to let me know when he was done spraying. I called him Thursday and we set up a time to meet Friday he told me he would let me know the spray schedule then. No hurry right! I met with him and he told me I could drop hives this weekend. Time to hurry! The bloom is starting but in this grove looks like much of is a week or so away. I called around and confirmed nearby groves have all finished spraying and in one nearby grove the bees just started to make honey!

I "learned"
I thought that growers where concerned with getting greening disease in a grove is seems that most if not all groves have it they are worried about it spreading not only grove to grove but tree to tree.
Part of reason it's spreading and has such an effect is abandoned groves that aren't treated.
Growers have lots of stuff they spray that is labeled bee safe.
Trees with greening bloom early.

This is a tree they haven't picked yet. 
The grove of 35 acres I'm in is mostly Hamlin which are grown for juice but there are a couple more varieties close








I had a few more hives to bring to my staging yard ( everyone else calls it my backyard).
I had a couple bottom boards to change and lids needed to be opened.
Things I "learned"
I need a new bottom board system. They are hard to screen in and it's too warm to plug a strong hive up. I may need to look at moving screens, screened bottoms or maybe a couple 3 inch hole saw cuts in the bottom with screen.
A better plan... Get my hives ready and leave them alone. I thought I'd have four or five days to let them set and propolis lids etc down, I need to move them Sunday or Monday.
I need to make a dolly! Strong arm is getting old with my hard to screen in bottoms and shifting lids.
I need beekeeping pants. I don't mind the couple off stings I get though jeans but I need about 11 more pockets. 
Red filtered light headlamps don't work so well inside of the veil.
I need to learn some knots! A pallet set on top of hives will not keep lids from shifting.

















I'll try to post some better photos tomorrow.

I think I'll load about 30 hives and take them Sunday or Monday night so if your behind a gray truck and trailer in central Florida one of those nights don't follow to closely !


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*

When I saw the incline in picture #1 I was a little worried about you, but when I saw your feet in Picture #3 I figured you had no problem walking on the incline


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*

Yeah, I didn't think there was anywhere that steep in FLA.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*

Wouldn't putting on screened covers for the move be an easier way to go than bottom ventilation. It doesn't sound like you are moving them thru cold conditions. Are you doing forklifted by Arm Strong? If not, why are the screens on the bottom a problem?


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*



wildbranch2007 said:


> When I saw the incline in picture #1 I was a little worried about you, but when I saw your feet in Picture #3 I figured you had no problem walking on the incline


'

God I almost lost control of my bladder!!!


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*



shannonswyatt said:


> '
> 
> God I almost lost control of my bladder!!!


I don't get it are my feet big?

That road is almost flat it must be the photo.
The area is rolling hills and reminds me of where I grew up near the foothills of the allegheny mountains. There are quite a few places here that surprise people when they visit. Nothing like Ohio, anyplace you go in Ohio looks like Ohio!


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*

The photo of the road and you feet are both sideways!


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*



Vance G said:


> Wouldn't putting on screened covers for the move be an easier way to go than bottom ventilation. It doesn't sound like you are moving them thru cold conditions. Are you doing forklifted by Arm Strong? If not, why are the screens on the bottom a problem?


Do you mean screened lids?
Or screened inserts for bottom board?
I'm picking each one up.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*



shannonswyatt said:


> The photo of the road and you feet are both sideways!


Oh! That's funny!!
Go slow with me I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*

That's ok. My wife didn't get the joke either. wildbranch2007, cg3 and myself must all share the same sense of humor.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*

Good luck Mbeck! I was down checking on my bees Friday and noticed the same thing as you. The trees are starting to bloom but, looks like most of the bloom is about a week away. There were lots of flowers that where white but, had not popped open yet. This is my first year too. Hoping for a good flow.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*

Eventful night.

Started load







I learned:
Stick to the plan
I added a couple hive to even the load out and then loaded them wrong. 
A small difference in bottom board height make a big difference.
Hive that are queen less will be easy to spot if you move them twice in a week.
Last minute slap together hives drift







A few miles down the road I stopped to do a load check and give the straps an extra crank.
Load was tight and the bees settled in well.








Just a few miles after that on I-75 only a few miles from the grove my truck engine stopped running going 55. I made it to the side of the road and sat there for two hour waiting for AAA and a friend's wife to bring his truck. Looks like so far it's just one expensive fuel pump.
Unloading was smooth and ill go back to super and equalize if needed as soon as I get my truck back. I'll bring a couple boxes to see if I can catch a swarm (hopefully mine won't) Some nucs to do a couple cut down splits and some cages to add queens to a couple I suspect are with out. Some one forgot to order excluders so I'm short three so I'll have to come up with a plan for that. I think I'll just wait until the hives have their fourth or fifth super full and pull some to put on the hives that didnt have one after I shake them down!!!
I'm still absorbing it all.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*

I'm headed back to super hives tomorrow.
I'm finishing up branding some equipment.








I put together some frames/foundation for cut comb. I left two hives on a single pallet to give me the option to combine and super for cut comb.

Can anyone share some tips ?


----------



## Bees In Miami (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*

Mbeck...Where did you get the brand, and if you don't mind me asking, about how much? I have just been hand carving my numbers with a Dremel, then back filling with darker paint. Works fine, but a pita. Thanks! Nice haul to the groves. Thanks for doing your part with our citrus!


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*

http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/grd/3550918358.html

It works well.
I heat it up directly on gas grill burner and can do three plus brands before it needs re-heating.
A turkey fryer burner would work better if I had one.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*

I final got back to the grove to get supers on everything. It's a windy, overcast, cold and rainy but I got lucky and it mostly only drizzled while I worked. I kept the heater on in the truck to warm up between pallets it was so cold I don't think it got above 62! 
Hives overall looked good and didnt drift nearly as bad as I thought. I think I only had one queenless which I straightened out hopefully and this one.....







It was one of the stronger ones and one of the last off the trailer to be opened up.

The bloom in the grove I'm in is barely starting but less than 1/4 mile away it well under way.








It took a little longer to get everything done with the cold and rain the bees where a little snotty but they were flying,collecting nectar and building new comb.








Hopefully my photos aren't to boring. I'll take request! 

I "learned"
Six hives pushed close onto a pallet expose a design flaw in my lids. The cleats on the ends make opening from the side the only option which is harder to do when they are pushed together.
With a six hive pallet, work the ones in the middle first. Especially with the nasty weather it's best to stand in front of the middle one before you get the whole pallet worked up.
Always bring duct tape and bungy cords (that really applies to everything) bees where crawly today and the elastic on my jacket isn't great.
The expensive part of beekeeping is going to be the extra just in case stuff. I really should have an extra smoker, a few more supers etc.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*

There is a cold front moving through tonight with freeze warnings issued! If it doesn't get cold enough to damage the bloom how will a cold snap effect the flow? Its a short time event and the weather should be back to normal in a couple days.
Does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*

Checked the hives today.
Wow! The smell is overwhelming when you crack open the hives.
Most of the hives have moved up into the supers and are putting away nectar.
It's clear which hives where built up correctly and where I was too conservative.(unless they swarm which might happen).

There is still plenty of bloom so I'm not sure what effect the cold had.






















I'm glad the cold weather is gone!


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*

I checked mine today too. Everything looked ideal. The trees had no signs of being burnt from the cold, lots of blooms open, more blooms almost ready to pop open and the bees were working them hard. But, I have not saw much nectar in the supers yet. Ya got any suggestions? I figure its just gonna take a little more time. I'm gonna go back next Friday to check on them. Sounds like yours are doing good.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*

Maybe your flow is a week behind the flow where I'm at?
Where are your hives? Groveland? That's north of mine. 

The very strong ones are starting on the supers the others less so but all of them are bringing in nectar you can smell it as soon as you open them. I don't have nearly enough drawn comb so many of them are drawing as they go.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*

Yes, I'm in Groveland right on Hwy50. Everything looks good, fair amount of bloom open, a lot of bloom getting ready to pop, and the bees were working them hard. I'm probably just being impatient. I don't have any experience with oranges. I'm doing good on drawn comb so far. I haven't had to get into my boxes of foundation yet. Once they get rolling I would like to get them to draw some deep foundation to be used for splits later on this spring.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*

There is a good chance that the drone pool near your yard is diverse and strong. You may want to consider letting some queens open mate there.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*

I planted 10 cells on the 8th when I checked on them yesterday they had all hatched so I'm hoping to see eggs next week when I go. As the bee flies I'm not that far from Miksa so we will see how it goes.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*

Checked hives today. Bloom looks good and flow is strong in my inexperienced opinion. 

After looking at the hives today I'm feeling like this beekeeping thing is easy. Couple more years like this and I'll be able to afford to meet all big time commercial guys in Europe for the post Almond bloom vacation!


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*

Checked the hives today bloom is in full swing ( did I say that before)
The grove is buzzing with bees and I'd guess that the last 30% of the bloom will open with in a week or so. The bloom up the road 20 miles seems to be a couple weeks behind. Maybe I'll chase it when I'm done here? I'm hearing other groves are about done.








I'm cutting it close on having enough supers I had to build some this week.
I'm probably putting supers on too soon but my lack of experience is telling me its better to be safe than sorry. I'm adding supers at about 60% and checking hives every week to 10 days.








I caught a couple swarms!!!
I large one in a Nuc and a small one in a 10 frame. Go figure!
I'd like to think they aren't mine but I'm not sure even though my hives look as I think they should compared to last week.








I wish I had more exciting photos to share but maybe it's good I don't.
There really is no substitute for hands on experience and I'm glad I have the chance to get a feel for it. A large chunk of orange blossom comb full of nectar is something everyone should experience.


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*

Mbeck, Good 4 you! I'm enjoying all the details! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*

I got the word last week from the grove manager that I need to be out by early next week.
I went to pull honey today....
I really need a honey pulling lesson!
What a mess.
I bit of family emergency meant that I didn't have time to clear all the supers of bees.
I should have left them on the ground but.....
I had to load and go. I got home just before dark so thankfully the hives at the house won't go on a robbing frenzy.
So here I sit thinking about all the extra work I have clearing these supers of bees in the dark just so I could get home a hour early. 
Any suggestions...other than doing it right the first time?









* Sorry for Photo it was taken on a hill!!!


----------



## beeherder (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*

my trees just started blooming today. Bees are very active now. Bearding on hive box, but it's almost 90 degrees here
though


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*

Done!
We had a light drizzle so that probably helped.
I got lucky and had a couple frames of brood in one so I just brushed the majority in with them.
New hive!


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*

What kind of yield per colony?


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*



cg3 said:


> What kind of yield per colony?


That depends who's asking:

If you keep hives every year in Florida orange groves my answer is two or three deeps.

If your thinking of coming to Florida next year my answer is about 20# on the ones that didnt get slimed out by SHB.

Seriously I'm not sure what the total is yet.
I hate to guess but I'll share my numbers once I get it extracted.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*



Mbeck said:


> If your thinking of coming to Florida next year my answer is about 20# on the ones that didnt get slimed out by SHB.


Fair enough. It is tempting after listening to someone who's about to extract honey vs. me, just waiting for the bees to get started.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*

Okay, you can come down just you as long as you promise not to complain about the pizza, Florida drivers or the bugs!


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Cool. I'll bring my climbing gear. Can I complain about Disney?


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

You can complain about Disney as long as you actively violate their policies.

Climbing gear not needed but can you take some hives up for your summer flow and bring them back in the fall?


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Total or subtotal on OB honey?

I say subtotal meaning if you just weighed without slinging 

The Tampa club guys say NO good so far


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, I was once ejected from Disneyland.
But, I'm not sure moving bees to here would be economically rewarding.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I went to pull some hives last night. I couldn't leave until 11 pm but how long could it take?

Last trip pulling honey I pulled 2-3 frames of brood from each hive and replaced it with blanks. Most of them were loaded with brood. 
I was concerned about them over heating and used it to make up some more hives. 

Wow! Here are a couple photos of some of the hives I didn't take or rather couldn't take.
















I took home about 1/2 that weren't as loaded as the photos but they are still really strong!
I worried about loosing them to overheating so when I unloaded I cracked the tops.
I didn't get a chance to go through them yet but they all seem fine. It was raining this morning but by 2 pm they where robbing out Nucs I was trying to get into and bees were overflowing from entrances and cracked tops.

Round two tomorrow but I've got a PLAN!!! 
I'm going to go tomorrow during the day and break them down (or take photos of them in the trees). Hopefully a can get them into a more manageable configuration.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

I am a bit confused... are you coping with excess honey or excess bees, perhaps both. Either way it sounds like a good problem.... why not add more supers? Short on woodenware?


----------



## VeesBees (Apr 4, 2012)

What a fascinating journal of your first orange grove experience! Thanks for sharing and please let us know how it ends up.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

hpm08161947 said:


> I am a bit confused... are you coping with excess honey or excess bees, perhaps both. Either way it sounds like a good problem.... why not add more supers? Short on woodenware?


I'm confused as well!

Looks like I misjudged the populations.

I'm sure that after I give this process some thought there are many things I'll do different next year. 

I'm going over today to move things around and get set up to pick them up to night.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I made a trip to equalize things and make loading hopefully go smoother.
The super strong ones I loaded on the trailer and moved the trailer a 100 yards away
I left the trailer there.

This one I split and moved both boxes.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

When in the blueberries I make up Nucs and move them to another part of bb farm. I leave them there until we pull out. Often make up more nucs than we have put in hives. It keeps things under control.

As far as nectar flow goes... we don't have that problem, but if we did, I would just add more supers. Nice thing about pollinating is you learn stuff every year. Sometimes you even make money -


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Mbeck said:


> Sorry for the hillside shot!
> I have no idea why they post like that or how to correct it.


I've gotten to enjoy them. every morning I look to see if you have more. gets my neck to crack and feel better each morning.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

hpm08161947 said:


> Nice thing about [pollinating]is you learn stuff every year.


I'm fairly confident that if next year is exactly like this year I'll be good, but every year is different!


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Loading went smooth.
Most of my equipment fits together to make a tight load but there are a couple bottom boards that don't "fit" my lids. They need to go in the trash.
I need to set up some pallets that mesh into the load.

Cheap straps so I used a bunch for the secured load look


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

What are you going to do with all those bees now? Do you have another crop to send them to? Will they be OK in a stationary situation?


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

The next flow for me is palmetto.
A few of the hives that performed well will stay at the house to produce drones.
The rest will be sent to fairly stationary yards. I may move some in the summer to yards that I think will be better for cabbage Palm and some again in the fall for Brazilian pepper.

I'm still very new at this so this is just a plan.

Will they be Okay?
I think they'll be fine that maybe a better question for someone with more experience.
I think my immediate concerns are to watch the space and super so they don't swarm if we get a mini flow and mites. I'm thinking the queens will slow down a little populations will drop some and that may mean a spike in mite %.

I had a plan to send some to Ohio but I recently found out that was going to take them and bring them back is the type that gets thrown out of the happiest place one earth!


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I have enjoyed your thread Mbeck. I don't want to hi jack your thread but, thought I would give the guys a different perspective from another rookie on my first year in the groves. 

I have about 30 hives in the groves right now and as of yesterday they have made very little honey. They have built up some and they are all strong. They all have drawn comb supers on them so all they have to do is fill them up they don't have to draw much comb. I still have some bloom going on and the Tangerines are just starting to bloom so I'm still hopeful. 

I'll bring mine home the first part of April for Black gum, Gallberry, and Palmetto. Then to Cabbage Palm the rest of the summer. Don't know if I will try to move them to Cotton or Pepper. 

Sounds like you have had a good trip Mbeck Good luck with the rest of your year. Keep the updates coming I've really enjoyed them. John


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

No please jump in!

I started this thread because I enjoy when others share their trips and experiences.
I can't offer much in the way of proven advice for beekeeping so a few poorly posted photos and a unremarkable account of my folly will have to do.

The grove here is still producing nectar but my guess it won't last long. The grower told me I could stay a few more days if I wanted. I thought it would be better with my limited resources to give myself some time for unseen issues. 

We have Gallberry here as well but I'm not sure I've got that one figured out. Two places I'll put hives for Palmetto are traditionally good spots for gallberry (so I've been told).


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Is Palmetto a crop plant? Landscape, wild?


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

cg3 said:


> Is Palmetto a crop plant? Landscape, wild?


Saw Palmetto

http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=sere2

It is everywhere you look here


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

So you made out with your bee population
What about honey?
Seems to be an off year around Tampa and a bit south east


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I still haven't extracted it all.
I've had lots of little emergencies.
I rotated a bunch of it through my freezers ( I have lots of freezer space) and have it stacked up with fans and dehydrators going on the uncapped stuff.

No Hive beetle issues!


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Mbeck said:


> No Hive beetle issues!


Your lucky


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Here is the final data and initial assesment.
I'm sure my thoughts will change as a think things through.

Average yield #23.4
Average yield if I subtract the one I killed moving in, the one I split and the 6 I didn't think where strong enough to do much ( and they didnt really).#31.25
I ended up with #750 
Took 32 singles hives, brought home 30 singles and 7 double hives. Used 8 queens to get everything straight.

I'm pleased it was a good learning experience.
I got lots of comb drawn and came home with very strong hives.

I didn't let my hives get strong enough, added supers too quickly and left a week early.
The honey that wasn't capped I let dry too long so it made my crop a little too thick.
The color and flavor is really outstanding


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I hear there is some record losses of colonies on Oranges this year because of prolific pesticide spraying. Have you heard or talked to other beeks on Oranges?


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

About mid February I bought 2 hives from a sideliner and they are in an orange grove. I asked if I could bring a drawn med super for each and leave them in the grove until end of nectar run. Each hive is a double deep with a queen excluder when I bought it, and then I put the medium on each one. He sent a text this morning that I have a super full of honey and bloom will be done this week...I won't know til we move them if he means each one, and does he mean the super I put on or the deep he uses as super. I can't wait to find out. I have a beekeeping friend with 2 hives in a grove and he told me the other day he got 2 supers off each hive, they weren't capped yet so he hasn't pulled them yet. All these hives are in Alva, Fl.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm hearing rumors of big die offs but I'm sorry I don't have more info. 

As I understand the second the bloom is done they spray. I would get those hives out of there.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

That Fla. Orange Blossom Beekeeping sounds interesting. Maybe someday.... in another life.....


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> That Fla. Orange Blossom Beekeeping sounds interesting. Maybe someday.... in another life.....


This message is actually from me..... SQTCRK was using my laptop last night and forgot to logout..... caught me by surprise.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

hpm08161947 said:


> This message is actually from me..... SQTCRK was using my laptop last night and forgot to logout..... caught me by surprise.


Hunting 500# bears and eating low country gravy and grits sounds interesting to me maybe we can work out a trade.

I guess it's like anything 15 minutes in the grove would give you the general feel. It does smell amazing and I'm sure the sights and sounds would be different. I have a feeling that it will take me many years to get any sort of handle on it that can be had.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Mbeck said:


> Hunting 500# bears and eating low country gravy and grits sounds interesting to me maybe we can work out a trade.
> 
> .


Bears we got.... big ones too... well not grizzly size, but big. I've seen them stand on their back legs and nose the air.... and they can be taller than a tall man. And when they run... their power is amazing. You can have all you can haul back to FLA. as far as I care. We are in need of a serious bear eradication. Too many bears... not enough bear hunters.

What is the approx timing that hives are placed in the groves in your part of FL. How about timing in other parts of FL... N of you and S of you?


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Not much experience speaking here but....
I placed mine the second week of February and I think I caught it about right.
I believe the growers wait until the last minute before the bloom to spray (they can't spray during the bloom) and try to spray the minute bloom drops. The key seems to be communication with the grove manager. You also have to know what's going on with other groves nearby as well. I've been told the bloom is normally around 6 weeks.

If I were coming from another state I would plan on having hives here in a holding yard by Christmas. They need a good month or more to build up. It may even be a better idea to bring them in the fall and put them on pepper. Just north of me there aren't a lot of groves I would imagine they are just behind me and the ones further south are ahead. 

I think the pros feel the central ridge is the best producing area in Florida.

i started this thread with a small hope that people with more experience would jump in with the details and clarify the process. Hopefully someone will jump in and correct me if I'm wrong.

This may be helpful for those interested in Florida Beekeeping

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/m/#publication?id=AA264


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, I'm totally jealous. We're still waiting on dandelions.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Don't be jealous it's just sunshine and I'm sure there is a price we pay for it. Im not sure what it is but its not state tax we don't have that!

SHB are starting to get stronger and mites are already something to keep an eye on. Many of the hives are starting to think about robbing and I'll have to feed if the next flow doesn't kick back in.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Mbeck said:


> Not much experience speaking here but....
> I placed mine the second week of February and I think I caught it about right.
> I believe the growers wait until the last minute before the bloom to spray (they can't spray during the bloom) and try to spray the minute bloom drops. The key seems to be communication with the grove manager. You also have to know what's going on with other groves nearby as well. I've been told the bloom is normally around 6 weeks.
> 
> ...



You are right except let's just say you ate NOT SUPPOSE to spray during the bloom. we had almost 300 with heavy spray damage two weeks ago. Story and half colony with a fresh made med box of honey..6 frames in the bottom box 5 in the top...no bees in super of honey. EPA has been here along with Bayer. 1200 hives of one beek almost a total loss with what I was told damage to 10k hives in many areas. Long bloom and grove owners sprayed killing field bees. If this continues orange blossom honey will be a thing of the past!


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

That fits with the rumors I heard. I'm sorry I meant "they can't" as in its illegal to apply inconsistent with label. 
Can you share some details?
What brand name/chemical was sprayed?
When?
Was the damage to your hives from your grower or a neighboring grove?
EPA and Bayer? 
What is Bayers role? I would guess they try to prove products where applied incorrectly?

How do you place a $$ value on your damage?
Is that the EPA's responsibility?


How does this play out if a grower is found negligent? Is he then responsible for the damage as well as the fines?
If that happens I can see what you mean about never being allowed into oranges.

It seems as if there is a renewed effort to double down on the greening problem maybe some better solutions can be found?
The grove manager I worked with mentioned the abandoned grove nearby as a big problem.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*

Hey Mbeck, I wanted to give you an update from our trip to the groves. I was quite shocked to see the bloom still going pretty strong! Looks like I might make some honey yet. I think there's about two weeks of the bloom left. Here's a pic of the bloom. 
http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa100/rgraf/farmers market booth/20130409_1250091.jpg


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*

I was over Groveland way the other day and bloom was still on. I heard one grove around here is still blooming. I'm sure I missed some of the flow but with all the rumors of spray kill and it being my first trip I'm happy I got out with strong hives, drawn comb and the honey they produced. 


Thanks for sharing.
Good Luck!


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*

Mbek,

Sounds like the trip was worth it for the early build-up alone! I was over in Dade City over Easter weekend and picked up a couple colonies and the bloom in the groves on the way down looked like it was still going. Around here, the backyard oranges are still going with many blooms yet to open up. This year has been a bit on the wacky side for sure (late whipsaw frosts followed by 80's) and now I'm seeing saw palmetto already open with tons more just beginning to spike. Should be a nice long flow, just perfect for building out more hives...*IF* we get a little more rain. 

Now, more importantly, when can I get my hands on some of dat bottled nectar of the gods?


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*

There is a flow on now of sorts.
We do need some rain, like it rained back in the day for 1 hr everyday at 4:30.
Come down and get a bottle. I'm closer than you know who, my bottle is prettier I'm just triple the price!


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Going to Orange Bloosom Thread*

I'm a little south of mbeck--last Sunday evening we went to get my 2 new hives from an orange grove that was thousands of acres big, many varieties of oranges and still a good bloom going on. 

I purchased the 2 mid February, they were double deeps with an excluder between. We arranged that I brought along 2 medium super (already drawn comb) to add and I would get them when bloom done. We opted for now with the extended bloom going on.

One box had a completely full top super and he had added a deep, moved it to his own on Sunday. So that one I will have 1 deep, 1 medium honey. 

The other, the excluder was now above the 2 deeps for some reason and the top medium was about 1/3 full. Next Sunday I'm going to go pull all orange blossom from those hives so hive 2, I will know better what I have. Each had plenty of bees, and for what I paid, well I feel sort of like I got too good of a deal. Like when we worked this out, I wonder if he was a bit sorry he sold at the price he did, even if we had it planned this way to begin with. 

Extracting begins on Sunday. I'm ready!


----------



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

Mbeck said:


> Took 32 singles hives, brought home 30 singles and 7 double hives. Used 8 queens to get everything straight.


can you explain this some more.

7 doubles? is that 2 deeps? You use nothing but deeps right? so you had a deep of brood and then a deep of honey on each hive? 

what is used 8 queens mean? you requeened or you did splits and added a new queen?

your avg trip on the trailer was how many hives? 

How do you move your hives, sounded like it was all by hand. you strap the hives together or use migratory clips? on a double hive you break it down or move it as a whole? (hard to move double deep hive intact without 2 people)

When you pulled honey, you took the honey super off complete, I read you didnt have time to properly de-bee them but what is the normal process? take the whole super? or just strip out the capped or nearly capped honey supers and set them aside in extra deeps?

really enjoyed the thread!


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes the doubles where two deeps without excluders left for last load to catch all the bees left behind. I added a second deep to one or two hives per pallet. I have 20 ish mediums but I'm not sure if I'll buy more or go with deeps.

The 8 queens where used to requeen hives that lost a queen during moving or to add to splits.
I've since split and requeened additional hives.

Hives weren't individually strapped with the exception of the double deeps. Bottoms where screwed on and a couple tops that warped needed to be screwed down for the trip home. I moved all the hives to the grove in one trip. It took three to bring them home. One for honey and two for bees. The doubles where strapped together and "dragged" onto the trailer.

I pulled the whole super using a fume board. I had a small crisis that I needed to get home for so I made the decision to load before dark and before blowing them out. It wasn't that bad. Lots of the honey wasn't capped and if I had more time and a few more boards it would have went smoother.

I'm glad you like the thread. 
I'll have it figured out in a few more years!

I've tried to keep the strong ones strong for the next flow and had a swarm in the tree above these supers. It's gone now and not in any of my swarm traps. Where do you think it went?


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Into the wall of the closest house, .


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I was hoping they flew into the supers. I took a quick peek and it doesn't look like it.
My neighbor has bees so maybe they found some empty equipment over there. It was probably his swarm anyways


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

This is a frame from the hive I put together with the bees I shook out of my honey supers after I brought them home.








I wonder which hive swarmed?


----------

